# Pedes Coming(PICS!)



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I'm waiting for 24 pedes to come atm, various species..

Got sent some pics by the seller and thought I'd post them 

Scolopendra Subspinipes Dehaani










Scolopendra Mutilans Red Leg










Scolopendra Mutilans Yellow Leg










Ones I have no pics off are, Scolopendra Cingulata(Spain).. Scolopendra Subspinipes Java, Scolopendra Cingulata (French) Red Morph.

Got sent other pics of the other Mutilans, but they all look pretty similar so I just posted these.. all the Mutilans are around 10-12 cm + and the Dehaani is 18-20 cm.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Some genuinely very pretty leggy things there! :gasp:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Mutilans Red Leg is sexy!! How many of them have you got?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Some genuinely very pretty leggy things there! :gasp:


Thanks Ash lol


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> Mutilans Red Leg is sexy!! How many of them have you got?


5 Red Legs and 5 Yellow Legs coming, all as said 12 cm + 

They are a communal species, so I'm going to try keeping them together in two groups. Thanks


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

PRS said:


> 5 Red Legs and 5 Yellow Legs coming, all as said 12 cm +
> 
> They are a communal species, so I'm going to try keeping them together in two groups. Thanks


Big tank then? Very nice pedes. If I did get a centi, it'd be one of them haha


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Red leg :flrt:


----------

